# Colored MDF - pen blanks?



## YoYoSpin (Jun 22, 2007)

Has anyone successfully turned MDF? I ran across a fairly new product this week while at the Furniture Society conference in Victoria BC...colored MDF. 

Here's a link to the manufacturerâ€™s site: http://www.greatlakesmdf.com/gl_spect_new/gl_spectn.htm. 

The sales rep I spoke to said he was not aware of anyone trying to turn it. I picked up some samples today and will have them with me at the AAW symposium in Portland next week. If anyone would like to have a look, let me know and Iâ€™ll bring them to the Friday night Special Interest Group get together.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jun 22, 2007)

Never tried turning it but did use some slices on some experimental segments then turned the blank with no problems, just some fuzzy sanding required.  Looks like their bright colors might do well in segment designs and accent bands.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm really new to turning. I checked the link and I think they would make good looking pens. Heck... they make them out of cactus, snake skin, and I've even seen copper scrub pads and wood laminated with aluminum so far. Isn't MDf basically just wood chip material bonded together with resin? I bet with a sharp tool and a light touch you could about turn anything.   [8D] 

 Or so I've been led to believe!!!  []

Glad you got to go and share this with us. Thanks!!!


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jun 22, 2007)

Well I have turned it before, not as a pen, but I have used it to make some faceplates and what not. It's very dusty, turnds like wet butter, but will dull your tools quick.


----------



## mick (Jun 22, 2007)

I just ordered a sample ....we'll see how it goes


----------



## doddman70 (Jun 22, 2007)

Ed my wife and I plan on being in portland friday night for the get together if you have them with you I would like to see them.

Shane


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jun 22, 2007)

Ed,
What would happen if the MDF got soaked with a stabalizer... wouldn't that harden it enough to turn successfully... []


----------



## tseger (Jun 22, 2007)

This is one that I turned from a piece I found on a pallet at work. I dont know if it's the same thing or not. Ya'll tell me. This is not dyed, just turned sanded w/mm and finished with ca.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jun 22, 2007)

Tim, I think that is more of a chip board. MDF is more of a solid sawdust without wood chips visable.


----------



## Monty (Jun 23, 2007)

Tim, I agree with Lee. Those look more like the particle board pens I've made.


----------



## hughbie (Jun 23, 2007)

the thought of using mdf is a curious one.  try one plain?  then try different color stains?  the use of a stabilizer is almost a must though.  
you guys always get me to thinkin of stuff........there are times where i think my head will explode


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 23, 2007)

Wondering if it is like this stuff, Trex decking.

Chuckie


----------



## YoYoSpin (Jun 23, 2007)

Chuckie,

I've turned Trex deck material before. It's ok but not very colorful. Reminds me of the way PVC turns...somewhat soft, easy to turn and long ribbons. I'm guessing the MDF will turn well but with 100% dust and no shavings.


----------



## jack barnes (Jun 23, 2007)

I wouldn't turn MDF, When I used it for a work bench top I had to cut it the dust is imop worse then anything I've ever used. It split out very ease.

Jack


----------



## oldsmokey (Jun 24, 2007)

Ed, I to will be in Portland.  I have used a lot of MDF for flat work.  I think it would be very plain looking, like a solid plastic.  
I am looking forward to meeting you and Shane.
Ellis


----------



## smoky10 (Jun 29, 2007)

I ordered some samples of this MDF when this thread started on 6/22 and received them today. I wasn't really expecting them because one of the questions on the order form was "business name" and I'm no business. The colors look good and when I turn some I will let you know how it went.


----------



## low_48 (Jun 29, 2007)

I picked up some samples at the IWF show last year in Atlanta. On the first blank I tried, the side walls blew out during the drilling. MDF has a tougher skin on the thickness compared to the inner core. I was more careful drilling the second blank and put it on the lathe. It turned okay, but sanding was a disaster. That hard skin/soft core came into play again and I had an oval pen. The soft core would sand faster on two sides of the pen. I brought it back to round and added the CA. Again it was no fun. The MDF seemed to swell a bit and really got fuzzy. That was it for me. Turned off the MDF and reused the tubes for REAL WOOD.[] Hope you have better  luck than I did, but you have the warnings now.[]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 29, 2007)

I have turned a purple sample and I must say that it turns smoothly. I compare it to turning COLORPLY. It turns to a very fine powder and the colour penetration is throughout the blank. I sanded to 400 grit and applied a sealer. After this point a did a CA/BLO finish that turned out terribly. After light sanding again, I tried an aerosol lacquer and that also turned out bad. My conclusion at my first and possibly only attempt is to say that this material does not hold a finish well[].

Although I planned on making a Euro chrome pen at the end, I've decided not to complete the pen since I'm not happy with the overall results. Will save the chrome hardware and apply it to 'real' wood. The other positive result from this turning saga is that the 'fine' powder residue may be used as embossing powder to accent another project. Will hope that another turner may experience better results than what I ended up with. Let's keep this post going and input your results

-Peter-[]


----------



## DocRon (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks all for the observations. I also got the box of sample pieces this week. The colors are, IMHO, a bit too 'primary" for my taste, but I will try to turn some and see if I can solve the "fuzzies" problem.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 30, 2007)

Thought it would be helpful to include a few pics of the MDF sample pen blanks that I cut to size. The finished purple Euro just didn't give me the expected result that I was looking for[]
-Peter-[]





<br />


<br />


<br />


----------



## smoky10 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have been working on a blue piece and am having results like yours. I drilled it with great caution and had no problems. I started to use thin CA to glue the tubes in but decided on epoxy. I cut the corners off on a belt sander, and turned it to size. I used sanding sealer and the color darkened but I still didn't get rid of the fuzzies. CA was next, several coats, and the color darkened more. I finally got rid of the fuzzies but I doubt if I finish the pen. I can't get an acceptable finish on it. In my opinion this stuff would be good for some flat work but not for pens. I realize my problems with it could be my skill level, others may do better.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jun 30, 2007)

Tom,welcome to the 'fuzzies' club of inferior finishing. Perhaps someone else will have better results and that they'll share their secret. MDF has a lot of potential if the finishing surface will yield better results. The 100% colour penetration has me wondering if the BASF powder would work as effectively on 'solid' wood pen blanks.

-Peter-[]


----------



## les-smith (Jun 30, 2007)

I ordered the samples today.  I've been having a lot of women here at work asking for pens that are bright in color.  I'm not a real big acrylic fan so I'm going to give these a try.


----------



## smoky10 (Jun 30, 2007)

For me the colors aren't that bright and they darken with a finish. I hope you have better luck than I did.
  Peter, the dust is so fine I think it would be good to fill cracks and voids if you want to use different colors.


----------

